
Store and Share Ancient Rocks - bookofjoe
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-01366-w
======
throwaway_pdp09
Once samples are broken out of larger rocks to store as shown on these
shelves, they're exposed to different conditions such as extra oxygen, CO2 and
all combined perhaps with ambient water vapour. Could these storage conditions
alter rocks over a shortish amount of time to affect tests?

